# Weiß jemand wie ich diese Formel in Java eclipse programmieren soll



## atots (8. Feb 2021)

Formel ist im Anhang habe keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll.

Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus


----------



## krgewb (8. Feb 2021)

*Summensymbol:*
for(int n = 0; n <= a; n++) {

}

*Wurzel:*
double ergebnis = Math.sqrt(b-c);

*Potenz:*
double ergebnis3 = Math.pow(b, n);


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (8. Feb 2021)

Und ein bissl Fehlerhandling wäre noch gut, so darf c z.B. nicht größer als b sein.


----------



## atots (8. Feb 2021)

danke für die hilfe


----------

